

Simple chart shows why you should have at least some Bitcoin - a3voices
http://i.imgur.com/GOYWUMo.png

======
mad_chill
Surely price responding to unique transaction volume would be more causally
sound? The current implication of the chart is that bitcoin prices are
(largely) based on the age of the currency

